# natural routine



## ptrenor (Jul 8, 2011)

ive been lifting for a little while about a year at a gym, currently im 12 stone 3lbs and 5 foot 10, 24 years old. i am just about to start a new routine. does this look ok?

routine A

squat 4 x 5-8 reps

bench 3 x 5-8 reps

db fly 3 x 5-8 reps

mil press 3 x 5-8 reps

close grip bench press 3 x 5-8 reps

routine B

deadlift/straight leg deadlift 4 x 5-8 reps

seated row / bent over row 3 x 5-8 reps

lat pulldown 3 x 5-8 reps

bicep curl 3 x 5-8 reps

each week either A, B, A or B, A, B

focused on heavy compound movements trying to increase the weight when i can do 8 reps on an exercise?

also is there any chance someone could make some sticky's for this section related to how a natural trainer should train and other tips? or post some helpful links etc thanks.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

depends what you want from it, this is an average routine for guys who want to be in ok shape with busy lifestyle and if thats you then yeah youve nailed it and good luck to you but if you are talking a natural bodybuilding then you are gonna need to jump up your gym time and do 5/6 days a week.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

I would consider making three routines of pull push and leg looking to exhaust the muscle before moving on to the next item, perhaps looking to work 75% higher rep one week then 85% looking for more weight the next


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

You might wanna try something like this

Monday - Pull

Deadlifts - 4 sets x 6 reps

Barbell rows - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Pullups - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Barbell curls - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Wednesday - Push

Flat bench press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Incline bench press - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Military press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Dips - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Friday - Legs

Squats - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Lunges - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

SLDL - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Standing calf raises - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps


----------



## ptrenor (Jul 8, 2011)

hhmmm, for everything i've read if your natural a muscle only stays in an elevated state for 48 hours after exercise, and most other things i've read suggest working each muscle twice a week?


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

try what wardys telling you, its better than what u been doing


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I believe a PPL routine is as good as it gets.Great results if effort and diet are on the money.


----------

